# اسباب تجعل جهازك بطىء:



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

​*اسباب تجعل جهازك بطىء:*
 
* 1 - التحميل لبعض البرامج والغير مهمة*
* 2 - عدم توافق بعض الكروت داخل الجهاز*
* 3 - كثرة الكروت المركبة بالجهاز ، وخاصة كرت الفيديو ، والسيدي رايتر*
* 4 -وجود أخطاء أو عطب في إحدى ملفات النظام المحمل على جهازك*
* 5 - إختلاف الرامات المركبة بالجهاز حيث لا يتم التوافق بينها فهي سبب في حدوث المشاكل*
* 6 - من الممكن وجود أخطاء تـقـنية في اللوحة الأم وخاصة مداخل الكروت والرامات*
* 7 - برنامج زون الارم إذا لم يبرمج صح فله تأثير في ذلك*
* 8- تحميل صفحات الأنترنيت دون إتصال*
* 9- تصفح الصفحات السوداء والغامقة جداً*
* 10- فتح الميكروسوفت وورد أثناء التصفح*
* 11 - التنقل السريع بين النوافذ المفتوحة من الأنترنيت*
* 12- برنامج النورتن إنتي فايروس إذا لم يتم تثبيته بشكل سليم*
* 13- فتح البرامج المنزلة أثناء تصفح الأنترنيت*
* 14 - برنامج القيت رايت له دور في تلك المشكلة*
* 15 - كثرة الإرتباطات التي تخرج فجأة عليك أثناء التصفح*
* 16- ضغط الكمبيوتر بفتح النوافـذ*
* 17 - فتح الملفات المرسلة من قبل الماسنجر*
* 18 - فتح المواقع المخلة بالشرف*
* 19 - ضغط الهاردسك بتنزيل البرامج عليه*
* 20 - كثرة تحميل الصور من مواقعها*
* 21- وجود فيروسات داخل الجهاز*
* 22- عدم تحديدث النورتن إنتي فايروس يشكل دوري*
* 23- عدم معالجة الأخطاء في وقتها عن طريق البحث عنها وتركها تتراكم في الجهاز*
* 24- تنصيب ويندز على ويندز دون الفرمته والمسح والتنزيل من جديد*
* 25- تشغيل بعض أنواع الأقراص المضغوطة حيث بعضها غير سليم*
* 26 - بعض أنواع اقراص الويندز لاتكون مكتملة البرامج أثناء تحميلها للتنصيب*
* 27 - عدم القيام بتشغيل معالجة الصيانة للجهاز بصفة شبه يومية*
* 28- عدم حذف ملفات الأنترنيت المؤقتة وجعلها تتراكم دون التخلص منها*
* 29 - عدم حذف ملفات المحفـوظات وجعلها تتراكم دون حذفها و التخلص منها*
* 30 - عدم تفحص الأقراص وتنظيفها والقيام بعملية التجزئة بشكل شبه يومي*
* 31- تشغيل الريل بلير لأستماع الأصوات أثناء تصفح الأنترنيت له أيضاً دور.*

:smi411:منقول​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

كلام مهم جدا

وغالبا انا بعاني من بعض الاشياء اللي بتعطل جهازي 

ميرسي علي المعلومات المهمة دي وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كلام مهم جدا
> 
> وغالبا انا بعاني من بعض الاشياء اللي بتعطل جهازي
> 
> ميرسي علي المعلومات المهمة دي وربنا يعوضك​


شكرا لحضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع مهم ونصائح رائعه شكرا جدا ليكم​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 فبراير 2010)

*أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع جداً
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مهم ونصائح رائعه شكرا جدا ليكم​*


شكرا لحضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

stray sheep قال:


> *أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع جداً
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> *​


شكرا لحضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## christin (11 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي على الموضوع والنصائح المهمه
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (11 فبراير 2010)

*أشكرك على المعلومات المفيدة جدا 

الرب  يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2010)

*معلومات مهمة جدا 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 فبراير 2010)

*معلومات مهمة كتير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الروح النارى (16 فبراير 2010)

*شــــكراااً ليــ ربنا موجود ـــك*
*رااائع جداااً*
*مفيدة للجميع*
*الرب يسوع يرعاك*​


----------

